# How to buy gold



## tesoruccio (9 Oct 2008)

Can anyone point me in the right direction with regard to buying gold bullion? Is gold a good investment say 5,000 or 10,000 grand's worth? Thanks


----------



## Guest122 (10 Oct 2008)

You can buy gold bullion at www.gold.ie. I think their minimum investment is $10,000. You can pay them to hold it for you or you can get the actual gold "in your hand".

Whether gold is a good investment now is another question I can't answer.

I have no connection with gold.ie just flicked through their website...

BB


----------



## FutureProof (10 Oct 2008)

Doesn't look like a bad investment atm, seems to be one of the only things going up in value.
http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7644238.stm
If you look towards the bottom it has a graph of the recent value of gold


----------



## lemur (14 Oct 2008)

If you want to buy gold the best way to do it is through wwww.Goldmoney.com or www.bullionvault.com. You don't need 10k minimum plus the spreads & other costs are low.


----------



## limerickboy1 (14 Oct 2008)

gold is not going up in value at present and is making lower highs. i would short this in the market myself soon


----------



## lemur (14 Oct 2008)

limerickboy1 said:


> gold is not going up in value at present and is making lower highs. i would short this in the market myself soon



Gold is at or near its highs against the euro & sterling. $830 is support in dollar terms. I will be taking the other side of your short.


----------



## limerickboy1 (14 Oct 2008)

when gold didnt break out last week it never will.


----------



## Morgan 2.0 (14 Oct 2008)

tesoruccio said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction with regard to buying gold bullion? Is gold a good investment say 5,000 or 10,000 grand's worth? Thanks



I don't consider gold an investment, investments are productive entities, like business or places for people to live in, not a hunk of shiny metal.

Still, gold is a handy place to put your money if you want to ride out the current crisis and get back into the stock market later.

I suggest buying gold coins, krugerrands or sovereigns, as these are more portable, and easier to secure. Not to mention that 10k isn't going to get you many gold bars from Fort Knox! (not that they'll sell you those)

I don't like gold as an investment like I said, but they do appeal to my inner magpie. ;-)


----------



## maturin (15 Oct 2008)

Morgan,

out of idle curiosity, could I ask where you buy gold coins? Can you purchase for close to spot price? Is there a significant bid/offer spread?


----------



## lemur (15 Oct 2008)

Morgan 2.0 said:


> I don't consider gold an investment, investments are productive entities, like business or places for people to live in, not a hunk of shiny metal.



Trade the price action Morgan not opinions and you will be a lot better off.

Gold coins have a huge premium right now so I would not buy them. But you can get them on ebay if you want them.


----------



## Eng_Ltd (22 Oct 2008)

Over priced I reckon, it peaked >$1k and has dropped off, it hasnt gone back up despite the latest turmoil in stocks. Dollar is strengthening slightly lately so I would stay away from gold. Too much already invested in it from 6 months ago.


----------



## depression (6 Nov 2008)

Does anyone know if gold coins for sale in An Post (for example in a room at the GPO) represent any good value or  not relative to elsewhere ? Have they fluctuated in selling price along with the price of gold generally ?  I'm just curious for some views.


----------

